# Themed text message app



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

This is a link to an xda post I made that fell on dead ears. Didn't feel like copy pasting two post from my phone. Basically I'd love to theme the sms, it is not attractive AT ALL. But I could use some help, so I'm just seeing if anyone else is interested. Slightly more complete details in link below

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2043771
Themed messaging apk

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trebills (Jan 7, 2012)

I replaced the messaging app with the one from aokp milestone 1 that has quick reply. And deleted the stock one. Have to be rooted and use a program like root explorer. Hope that helps

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## Dvigue (Nov 19, 2011)

trebills said:


> I replaced the messaging app with the one from aokp milestone 1 that has quick reply. And deleted the stock one. Have to new rooted and a program like root explorer. Hope that helps
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


hi, does the messaging app from AOKP work good with the razr? i would love to do this if so. extaclty how did you do it?


----------



## chucklehead (Jul 15, 2011)

You could always try Go SMS, Chomp or Handcent. They're all 3rd party messaging apps with available themes and the availability to theme yourself. I use GoSMS personally.


----------



## trebills (Jan 7, 2012)

Dvigue said:


> hi, does the messaging app from AOKP work good with the razr? i would love to do this if so. extaclty how did you do it?


I did this on my Razr Maxx HD which has Android 4.1.1 as its base. My guess would be this would work on any other rooted 4.1.1 bases device.

Heres How to do it.
Downloads: Mms.apk

1. Must Be Rooted and on the 4.1.1 Version of Android.
2. Must have Root explorer or Root browser
3. Next Navigate to System/app and copy the stock messaging.apk and messaging.odex and paste them on your sdcard as a backup.
4. Delete the stock messaging.apk and messaging,odex from system/app
5. Now copy and paste the Mms.apk from the link above
6. Restart device
7. Enjoy IMO a better MMS app with quick reply.


----------



## triskropf97 (Dec 5, 2012)

All I can find in my system apps is Mms.apk. Is that the one??

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

Go into the Galaxy Nexus forum here. Then go to the theme forum. Look for a thread about inverted gapps by travp. He has themed the stock aosp MMS app and inverted a lot of gapps. Rujealous22 has a website with great inverterted apps.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

trebills said:


> I did this on my Razr Maxx HD which has Android 4.1.1 as its base. My guess would be this would work on any other rooted 4.1.1 bases device.
> 
> Heres How to do it.
> Downloads: Mms.apk
> ...


Thanks for this. I can't seem to get quick reply to work in the notification area. Does it have to be enabled somewhere?


----------



## trebills (Jan 7, 2012)

skinien said:


> Thanks for this. I can't seem to get quick reply to work in the notification area. Does it have to be enabled somewhere?


Try installing the MMS.apk as a regular app. Making sure unknown sources are checked under settings >security>unknown sources. It worked for me this way too. Let me know if it works.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

trebills said:


> Try installing the MMS.apk as a regular app. Making sure unknown sources are checked under settings >security>unknown sources. It worked for me this way too. Let me know if it works.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


Thanks for your reply. I'm a dummy. I've been using power toggles to add power widgets to my notification pull down. I just realizing this was preventing y notifications from expanding this entire time.


----------



## msassounian (Nov 9, 2012)

skinien said:


> Thanks for your reply. I'm a dummy. I've been using power toggles to add power widgets to my notification pull down. I just realizing this was preventing y notifications from expanding this entire time.


wait what??


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

msassounian said:


> wait what??


The app Power Toggles allows you to add power toggle widgets in the notification pull down. It's essentially a notification. If it's pinned to the top, it doesn't allow other notifications to automatically expand. The quick reply functionality is only available when the mms notification is expanded.


----------



## jld (Mar 17, 2012)

That milestone 1 messaging app is excellent, but it still doesn't properly handle group messages from iphones, whereas the stock app does.


----------



## msassounian (Nov 9, 2012)

skinien said:


> The app Power Toggles allows you to add power toggle widgets in the notification pull down. It's essentially a notification. If it's pinned to the top, it doesn't allow other notifications to automatically expand. The quick reply functionality is only available when the mms notification is expanded.


wow i'm a real moron that i never realized that. somehow i thought it was because of the ROM.

but as the last poster said, it still can't handle group messages, so i'm sticking with the stock app.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

msassounian said:


> wow i'm a real moron that i never realized that. somehow i thought it was because of the ROM.
> 
> but as the last poster said, it still can't handle group messages, so i'm sticking with the stock app.


Yeah, I didn't realize it this entire time also.







The CM10 mms apk has a group messaging option. Not sure if it actually works though.


----------

